# Kerry for the weekend



## Cabaiste (28 Apr 2008)

Can anyone recomend somewhere in Kerry for the weekend?

Some parameters:

1) I need to be in Tralee on Sunday morning, so somewhere not too far away (max half hours drive!)

2) I believe the rally of the lakes is on this weekend in Killarney, so I think I'd like to stay away from that!

3) If they take 1-4-All vouchers it would be a nice bonus ( have some to spend!) but not essential!

4) A swimming pool / leisure centre would be nice!

Any suggestions and recomendations appreciated!


----------



## Plek Trum (28 Apr 2008)

Perhas Dingle? Plenty on this weekend with the festival - see http://www.feilenabealtaine.ie/  Should be a good atmosphere around and music in the pubs...

45 mins drive to Tralee, the Skellig hotel has a pool and spa as well.  Failing that, there is a local pool at the leisure and bowling complex.


----------



## Cabaiste (28 Apr 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> Perhas Dingle? Plenty on this weekend with the festival - see http://www.feilenabealtaine.ie/ Should be a good atmosphere around and music in the pubs...
> 
> 45 mins drive to Tralee, the Skellig hotel has a pool and spa as well. Failing that, there is a local pool at the leisure and bowling complex.


 
Sounds great. Unforunately, all the hotels in Dingle seem to be booked out. Should have known, bank holiday weekend and all!

Oh well!

Keep the suggestions coming!!


----------



## Caveat (28 Apr 2008)

A bank holiday weekend in any touristy location in Kerry is going to prove difficult I'd say - with that in mind, maybe Listowel? Ordinary but pleasant enough town IMO - has the whole John B thing as well.


----------



## HighFlier (28 Apr 2008)

I wouldent let the rally put you off Killarney. The gleneagle hotel have new self catering 2 and 3 bed apartments in their grounds with full use of the Gleneagle facilities and access to the upmarket Brehon hotel. Really well equipped new and clean.


----------



## mickman (28 Apr 2008)

dont go near killarney during this weekend. its a big drinking party with lots of louts driving cars with noisy exhausts etc. 

glenbeigh? carchiciveen??? ballyheigue?


----------



## oldtimer (28 Apr 2008)

Try Manor West Hotel in Tralee. Stayed there a few weeks ago. excellent.


----------



## macnas (28 Apr 2008)

Stay in Tralee at this hotel [broken link removed]  it is very close (400 metres) to the  Aquadome  www.discoverkerry.com/aquadome  (swimming pool/water sport center) and walking distance from town.


----------



## indebtedgal (29 Apr 2008)

mickman said:


> dont go near killarney during this weekend. its a big drinking party with lots of louts driving cars with noisy exhausts etc.
> 
> glenbeigh? carchiciveen??? ballyheigue?


 

There will be no louts binge drinking and driving noisy cars in ballyheigue... Get a grip please, OP please take my advice and don't go to Ballyheigue.. I think if you try hard enough you will get somewhere in Dingle. Failing tht you could do worse than tralee.. Killarney will be hectic and there will certainly be an element of Boy racers around so if you are not into rallying do steer clear.


----------



## Caveat (29 Apr 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> There will be no louts binge drinking and driving noisy cars in ballyheigue... Get a grip please


 
Which if I'm not mistaken, was precisely what mickman was implying, by suggesting alternatives to Killarney.


----------



## Vanilla (29 Apr 2008)

Glenbeigh & Ballyheigue- too small and quiet IMO for a weekend away this time of year. Nice villages, sure but not a lot to do after hitting the beach and local pubs.

Cahirciveen, the town of coachloads of American tourists and in between times, the smell of pot drifting on the street...

Go for Dingle, or Listowel or even Tralee.


----------



## Cabaiste (29 Apr 2008)

Think it will be Tralee afterall.

I mailed the Dingle Skellig hotel and all they had available was a suite at 440 pps so its a bit rich for my blood!!

Fels point (Thanks Macnas!) looks nice enough and their rates are very reasonable for a bank hol weekend so I think I will give there a shot.

Any suggestions for activites for the weekend?


----------



## jackswift (29 Apr 2008)

Horse riding, hill walking.


----------



## z103 (29 Apr 2008)

> Cahirciveen, the town of coachloads of American tourists and in between times, the smell of pot drifting on the street...
> 
> Go for Dingle, or Listowel or even Tralee.



I think you've just sold them Cahirciveen. Might be a bit a tight to get to Tralee on time.


----------



## indebtedgal (29 Apr 2008)

Caveat said:


> Which if I'm not mistaken, was precisely what mickman was implying, by suggesting alternatives to Killarney.


 

Apologies, I should have omitted the sarcasm.. They don't drive the cars around ballyheigue per se..They just burn them out on the beach...


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Apr 2008)

There are plenty of other palces to stay in Dingle other than the Skellig (whicj IMO is somewhat overrated!)  Have a look at www.dodingle.com    I would receommend Benners Hotel OR Barr na Sraide guesthouse.


----------

